# Weight Loss Is Positive, Being Overweight Isn't - One Man's Amazing Comeback



## billapong (Oct 10, 2019)

While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight while the rest of the world, including doctors and personal trainers realize the dangers of being over weight and are trying to properly educate people about those dangers. So it's good to wake up and read a story about a man that went from eating enough calories for 6 people a day to 3,000 while also losing 280 lbs in a single year.

Being over weight isn't normal nor should people try to justify it as such a thing. It's not normal nor is the sexy skinny body images that Hollywood projects (no one should really care what Hollywood portrays). There's a median weight and being fat will literally kill you. I also think there's a thin line between fat shaming and simply trying to encourage someone to lose weight.

We need to see more of these types of positive stories in the media and not the crap that tries to be justify being lazy and fat (like you'll find on tabloid sites calling themselves news outlets, like CNN) or in social groups that consist of overweight, gluttonous and lazy people trying to justify their unhealthy life style choices.

Take a gander (You may not like the source, but the article does cover the five W's, like proper journalism should).

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/s...er-gets-him-banned-from-fast-food-restaurants

What do you think about being overweight? Do you believe it's healthy? Should the media be justifying it instead or trying to help people overcome it? Do you personally struggle with your weight? Do you believe that constructive fat shaming is wrong?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2019)

billapong said:


> While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight



While there is a very definite correlation between the screechers for the concept and colours of hair that would indicate poison in a frog or snake you are likely casting a far broader brush there than might be ideal.




billapong said:


> While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight while the rest of the world, including doctors and personal trainers realize the dangers of being over weight and are trying to properly educate people about those dangers. So it's good to wake up and read a story about a man that went from eating enough calories for 6 people a day to 3,000 while also losing 280 lbs in a single year.
> 
> Being over weight isn't normal nor should people try to justify it as such a thing. It's not normal nor is the sexy skinny body images that Hollywood projects (no one should really care what Hollywood portrays). There's a median weight and being fat will literally kill you. I also think there's a thin line between fat shaming and simply trying to encourage someone to lose weight.
> 
> ...



Is 3000 calories a suitable amount? What the suggested amounts are varies (in Europe where people walk places then 2400 for men, 2000 for women is fairly common, when in the US where activity is less than that dropped to 2000 for men and less for women when reading the backs of packs, though I also don't know if that is more of a "set it low so if people overshoot"). 3000 is fairly hard physical work or activity levels for most around here. It can get way higher (I have done days where 6000 is about right) but it takes some considerable doing.


As for the questions.
Personal choice mostly, though it sucks when bad parenting and bad education gang up with worse diet choices (to say nothing of what I saw in US school cafeterias and it is not like the UK has a great history in recent times with that one) to make it happen. Can't get to it being a moral failing but I would consider it a personal one. It however has little bearing on technical skill or amiability as a person so in many things non factor.

Is there not a mountain of medical evidence (joints, cancer risks, heart attacks, strokes...) that it is not? So pending either a twist in evolution (it has only been a few decades/maybe two generations since everybody in a given population could afford* to be fat and much of evolution is a gradual process) or some serious new drugs and tech to mitigate the effects the duh?
*I would note however that the poorest in society if they are fat tend to be so because of different diet deficits of excesses to the rich folk.

I don't know if they have a duty to help people overcome it, do have a duty to truth though.

Since becoming an old man I have noticed I can gain weight (was nigh on impossible in my youth) if I really do nothing but I keep active as part of day to day stuff anyway, and cook decent food because it is tasty, cheap and easy, so can't say that I do. I certainly take no special measures (or even do any kind of gym type activity -- the thought alone bores me to tears) to monitor or control anything and my 10+ year old clothes still fit, or indeed require a belt.

Different people have different things that motivate them but as a general rule then if you or yours is having troubles there is now wrong with a push (assuming it is not into a pool and they can't swim). What efforts such things take though are not something that is widely known and things can be rather slow if done properly (which you do want to do -- shedding weight fast is also a dangerous activity) and may involve a fairly protracted period of diet (I believe the phrase of choice is you can't outrun your fork) and extremely light exercise.

I have read/watched a fair few fat people (or formerly fat people) detail their neuroses as well and there as some odd ones there -- one that stuck with me was time and time again the fat cunts assumed that if they spilled something that they would be deemed a slob where a skinny person would not be so deemed... I don't know that I have ever met that mindset though.

The most amusing, or possibly most alarming, one for me recently though was https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...ng-national-security-according-to-this-study/
While probably a bit clickbaity/hyperbolic it does make me wonder, though if we are pondering military stuff then mainly to be the one that links a ted talk


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 10, 2019)

billapong said:


> While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight...


... Are you seriously trying to involve politics in freaking weight loss? 

... On second thought : don't answer that. I realized i don't care which kind of moronic sites you can find and /or label it as being 'left'.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> ... Are you seriously trying to involve politics in freaking weight loss?
> 
> ... On second thought : don't answer that. I realized i don't care which kind of moronic sites you can find and /or label it as being 'left'.


While I have met my share of fat bastards that thump their bibles so hard I am surprised it does not count as exercise enough to not be fat, and to their mind the only choice they have in voting is whether they understand what Americans call primarying (before "the Squad" doing that game for left wing districts there was a bit of a history of right wing peeps being pushed out by even further right wing types, or having the vote split such that someone else got it), that simultaneously would proclaim it their god (or given the participants I suppose that would be the capital G God) given right to be fat cunts there is a streak within various whackaloon left wing types for so called fat acceptance, one that stands in stark defiance of... scientific reality but still there.
I used to find it somewhat apart from it (you would usually hear of it in phrases like "health at every size" or when they called doctors bigots for maybe suggesting that having the same mass as a small family car was possibly the reason for their knee pain, or also at doctors when they suggested losing some weight as a general suggestion (because whoever would have thought your general doctor would have cared about your health), and I think they might have even beaten anorexia types in odd maths for counting calories at one point) but they have got a bit more vocal of late and social constructivists, people that reckon intersectionality is a good plan and have no particular concept of nuance mean some charge of leftism is not entirely baseless as it has become something of a rallying point.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight while the rest of the world, including doctors and personal trainers realize the dangers of being over weight and are trying to properly educate people about those dangers. So it's good to wake up and read a story about a man that went from eating enough calories for 6 people a day to 3,000 while also losing 280 lbs in a single year.
> 
> Being over weight isn't normal nor should people try to justify it as such a thing. It's not normal nor is the sexy skinny body images that Hollywood projects (no one should really care what Hollywood portrays). There's a median weight and being fat will literally kill you. I also think there's a thin line between fat shaming and simply trying to encourage someone to lose weight.


 Did you also know that racism makes black women fat, too?  See below....



Taleweaver said:


> ... Are you seriously trying to involve politics in freaking weight los


 No, the left is....


I couldn't find a website story on this, but in the video, this black lady says Trump made her fat when it's obvious she was fat for more than 3 years.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2019)

Being fat is overall yes not good for your heath. However being fat, has more than calories as a factor. Genetics play a much stronger role, not saying exercise doesn't have a role (because it does). But just saying that people are fat because they keep making bad choices isn't entirely their fault (I'm not justifying they should be fat. Because again, health risk.) But genetics really does play a large role. For example, actually. myself. I have a ludicrous matbolism. I don't have exactly a very fit life style, it's very sedentary. and I don't even eat all that right. However because of that metabolism, it's not just difficult to gain weight. But it's also difficult to not be underweight. And it's a genetic thing, my grandfather and my mom had the same issues. Aka ludicrous metabolism, and therefore often being underweight. Which also means there could be people out there that really do make all the right choices, exercise and what not, and still struggle to keep off the pounds. Just saying eat less fatening foods (while that definitely should help) isn't really always the source. And this is exluding the fact that if you don't sleep well, weight gain is more prone. Same if your constantly under stress, or having high amounts of stress.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> Did you also know that racism makes black women fat, too?  See below....
> 
> No, the left is....
> 
> ...



*Sigh* again, here you are generalizing. I'm going to leave since this is a joke at this point.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 11, 2019)

While metabolism activity levels vary from person to person, no matter what kind of genetics are in play.

The things you eat play a very very large role in gaining weight.

And the main culprit for this, is the overconsumption of carbonhydrates.

Going low-carbs made me shed off 25 pounds of water weight in three weeks. 

Not to mention that I no longer get and kind of food cravings and I am in the best shape of my life, since I have a much better endurance for normal tasks, I sleep extremely well, and my muscles joints no longer hurt when flexing them repeatedly, like bending my knees.

The Standard American Diet is a sham, and Sugar is the devil.


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> ... Are you seriously trying to involve politics in freaking weight loss?
> 
> ... On second thought : don't answer that. I realized i don't care which kind of moronic sites you can find and /or label it as being 'left'.



It the entire "being obese is okay" garbage was coming from sites on the Right I would have pointed it out, but it's coming from the Left. It's about Left leaning sites trying to claim that being overweight is normal and that everyone should just accept your poor lifestyle choices and try to say that there's nothing you can do about it. That's just making excuses for being fat and lazy and not doing anything about it.

I'm looking at reasons why people are fat and the Leftist media is pushing "fat acceptance" on the general population so they are a leading cause of why people are over weight. If they would be telling the truth and weren't contributing to the epidemic then I would have not mentioned them. At least I'm not simply blaming the President for something he has no involvement in. The leftist media is a leading cause of why people think it's okay to be obese and I'm telling you it's not okay.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Is 3000 calories a suitable amount? What the suggested amounts are varies (in Europe where people walk places then 2400 for men, 2000 for women is fairly common, when in the US where activity is less than that dropped to 2000 for men and less for women when reading the backs of packs, though I also don't know if that is more of a "set it low so if people overshoot"). 3000 is fairly hard physical work or activity levels for most around here. It can get way higher (I have done days where 6000 is about right) but it takes some considerable doing.



The news article also mentions that he's on a high exercise regime and burns 1,500 of those 3,000 calories a day. 3,000 is way too much if you're not working out afterwards.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamefan5 said:


> While metabolism activity levels vary from person to person, no matter what kind of genetics are in play.
> 
> The things you eat play a very very large role in gaining weight.
> 
> ...



You're referring to low carb in general or super low carb like Akins/Keto? Both can be done healthy and with Keto/Atkins you body stops using sugar (carbs) as fuel and actually uses your body fat to make energy with. It would be easy to lose 100 lbs in 3 months on Keto.

Also, about genetics. It's so rare to suffer from conditions that make you unable to lose weight by eating properly and exercising and I'm not talking about the 2 out of 10,000 here, I'm talking about the 9,998 other people. Genetics is an excuse, not a reason in this case. Excuses is why personal betterment goals are unaccomplished.  Genetics has nothing to do with the majority or even the minority. If you don’t have ‘discipline’ nothing is accomplished, that applies to every goal (just not losing weight).


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> It the entire "being obese is okay" garbage was coming from sites on the Right I would have pointed it out, but it's coming from the Left. It's about Left leaning sites trying to claim that being overweight is normal and that everyone should just accept your poor lifestyle choices and try to say that there's nothing you can do about it. That's just making excuses for being fat and lazy and not doing anything about it.
> 
> I'm looking at reasons why people are fat and the Leftist media is pushing "fat acceptance" on the general population so they are a leading cause of why people are over weight. If they would be telling the truth and weren't contributing to the epidemic then I would have not mentioned them. At least I'm not simply blaming the President for something he has no involvement in. The leftist media is a leading cause of why people think it's okay to be obese and I'm telling you it's not okay.
> 
> ...


Well, keto/Atkins are technically low carbs, but super low carbs yes. Haha
And yes, I do keto, and indeed, you lose a lot, especially at the beginning. After that, you force your body to burn your excess body fat.

I do consider genetics as well, to be an excuse. It really does depend on the type of stuff you put in your body


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2019)

gamefan5 said:


> While metabolism activity levels vary from person to person, no matter what kind of genetics are in play.
> 
> The things you eat play a very very large role in gaining weight.
> 
> ...


https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/why-people-become-overweight
Harvard would like to have a word with you. Genetics aren't the entire picture. But they still influence a fuck ton (what I'm saying is your missing the entire picture). I am not saying calories have no role, because they do. But genetics arguably have a larger factor.


----------



## notimp (Oct 11, 2019)

There is a small part in me that still believes unfalteringly, that the entire SJW and being very concerned with peoples feels movement, is just pushed by social media giants, so people do not get socially shamed on their platforms and therefore share more. 

So chinas social credit system, just with guilt trips and voluntary, but with extreme social media juice, because its emotional and controversial.. 

Edge opinion of the day.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight while the rest of the world, including doctors and personal trainers realize the dangers of being over weight and are trying to properly educate people about those dangers. So it's good to wake up and read a story about a man that went from eating enough calories for 6 people a day to 3,000 while also losing 280 lbs in a single year.
> 
> Being over weight isn't normal nor should people try to justify it as such a thing. It's not normal nor is the sexy skinny body images that Hollywood projects (no one should really care what Hollywood portrays). There's a median weight and being fat will literally kill you. I also think there's a thin line between fat shaming and simply trying to encourage someone to lose weight.
> 
> ...


oh ok so you THOUGHT you understood "freedom of speech," now you're giving a crack at being the thought police for fat people ROFLMAO What's next


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

gamefan5 said:


> I do consider genetics as well, to be an excuse. It really does depend on the type of stuff you put in your body



I wonder if all these people that claim genetics is the reason they are obese would lose weight if they stopped eating, drinking or ingesting anything at all. Surely if genetics the main contributor than not eating or drinking at all wouldn't produce any sort of significant weight loss.

I've watched a few videos produced by the fat acceptance supporters who (after cutting through the bullshit) basically claim that people are having a hard time losing weight because they have slow metabolisms, are taking certain medications to feel normal, eat processed foods/fast foods and don't get much exercise. Well folks these are all of these things you can control.

Certain foods will metabolize differently in your own body (so don't eat the ones that don't get processed quickly) and if you generally eat better (cut out the fast food, processed foods, food your body doesn't burn quickly and cook your own food), generally eat less or at least stay within your daily calorie limit and exercise you're going to feel better so you won't need to be taking medications that further slow down your body or make it harder to process foods. You'd be surprised how you can simply throw out those ADHD, anti-anxiety or anti-depression meds just because you're living a healthy active lifestyle (as your lifestyle was causing the problems you were taking them for).

Or you can do what you're doing and revert your bodies energy source back to fats. Science is all its glory now admits it was completely wrong about fats not being healthy (which, it claimed for the last 50 years). You're guaranteed to lose weight and keep it off using Atkin's/Keto type diets and all that takes is self control and self discipline. No more bread sucks at first, until you don't even want it anymore then it's trivial. That also makes you wonder what else science is currently getting wrong : ).

Now, there's the 2 people out of 10,000 that can't lose weight. So if you got out into public and look around at the 10 - 20 people you see in the store that are obese they aren't likely to be those 2 people and even if they were there'd only be 2 of them. The rest of the people in the store simply eat like shit and sit on their asses all day long.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> Did you also know that racism makes black women fat, too?  See below....
> I couldn't find a website story on this, but in the video, this black lady says Trump made her fat when it's obvious she was fat for more than 3 years.



Saying someone is obese has nothing to do with their race or ethnicity. Fat cells do not discriminate and just because some people are obsessed with and blame the President for everything that happens in their lives he's not God. If you're obese it's your own fault (unless, you're 5 and then it's your parents fault).


----------



## morvoran (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> Saying someone is obese has nothing to do with their race or ethnicity. Fat cells do not discriminate.


 No, they don't and I should know.  The issue is that people today have no personal responsibility for themselves and find anything to blame all their problems on as the lady blaming her weight problems on racism and Trump in the video I posted did, find acceptance in the fact they won't change themselves, or push an agenda to force other people to accept their issues as a new norm.

Even the guy in the link you posted just gave up and accepted his fate of staying obese even though he was able to change once his food choices were limited by the bans. 

I, myself, could stand to lose a few pounds and have completely stopped eating at fast food places and drinking soda.  My problem is that I'm still addicted to sugars and carbs, so I eat a lot of breads and sweets.  I also don't exercise very much.  While I am aware of what's causing my issues, I also know that I can only blame myself.  
If I got as big as the guy in the story, I would hope that I'd snap out of my own self destruction and make more positive changes in my life.


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> No, they don't and I should know.  The issue is that people today have no personal responsibility for themselves and find anything to blame all their problems on as the lady blaming her weight problems on racism and Trump in the video I posted did, find acceptance in the fact they won't change themselves, or push an agenda to force other people to accept their issues as a new norm.
> 
> Even the guy in the link you posted just gave up and accepted his fate of staying obese even though he was able to change once his food choices were limited by the bans.
> 
> ...



As long as you realize *you are the problem* and the *only one that can fix the problem is you* and then *you're trying to fix the problem* then you're on the right track. Just don't fall off.

(You're not a Liberal so I think you can understand how you and you solely as responsible for your problems and won't get all emotionally scarred because I pointed out the factual truth. Plus, you may see that I'm actually trying to help even if I'm not being all sensitive to your feelings. Fat cells surely don't give a shit about them.)


----------



## morvoran (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> (You're not a Liberal so I think you can understand how you and you solely as responsible for your problems and won't get all emotionally scarred because I pointed out the factual truth. Plus, you may see that I'm actually trying to help even if I'm not being all sensitive to your feelings. Fat cells surely don't give a shit about them.)


. In my original reply, I was going to say I should blame liberals for my weight problems.  That sounded too much like something a liberal would do, so I refrained.  A lot of problems, including weight issues, could be solved easier if people learned to not blame others for their problems or have others tell them that it's ok to not live a healthy lifestyle.  (Sorry if I seem to be repeating things. I'm trying to stay on topic to keep this thread from being closed.)


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> If you're obese it's your own fault.


So what about the 10% of women in the world that have PCOS which a side effect of it is uncontrollable weight gain? Is it their fault they were born with something that makes them heavier than women that don't have it? Is it their fault that scientific studies state its upto 4 times harder for someone with PCOS to lose weight?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Did you also know that racism makes black women fat, too?  See below....



While I am not going to cry racism there is something to that.

If you go to a poor neighbourhood your chances of being able to find more than processed salty fat laden crap in shops there is hard, and poorer areas tend also to mean lesser profits (which makes it harder to stock quicker expiring stuff, and afford to power the chillers/freezers as opposed to boxes on shelves/palettes on the floor). Commence vicious circle, one that biology does not help with (if you get used to processed crap you crave processed crap -- microbiome if you want a search term there) and psychology not much better (psychologically speaking fatness is contagious). Guess which neighbourhoods are disproportionately poor?

Now if you ascribe to the world view that leads to the reparations nonsense you could plausibly blame racism. I don't consider that a particularly logical world view and US wise while it has now effectively been a few generations since either welfare was mishandled and trapped people in a cycle or they left the south with nothing and have not been able to claw their way up (or been kept down if you care to believe such things) that does mean consequences.

This then is something I probably would expect a government of some form to want to handle or work around. In my case because it is the right thing to do but if you want to go full bore pragmatist/libertarian and then some (but still live in the world we have now) then pragmatically it is also worth doing as being a fat cunt is fucking expensive on resources (healthcare, missed opportunities...).


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 11, 2019)

yuyuyup said:


> oh ok so you THOUGHT you understood "freedom of speech," now you're giving a crack at being the thought police for fat people ROFLMAO What's next


i think the argument is "you can say "i can be healthy at any size" and someone else should be allowed to say "stop being a lazy shit, get off your arse more or eat less" without the lynch mob being drummed up demanding a boycott and/or demonetisation of any publication or person who dares to say it

freedom of speech is never about protecting the nice things from being said....who would object to that really, but about protecting the rights to speak the ugly truth that might hurt someones feelings

i mean i personally had gained a fair bit of weight, nobody really said anything to me about it, it wasn't until one person had the balls to say "wow you've put on quite a bit of weight" that i took the time to look and see "yeah i kinda have" that person wasn't trying to make me feel bad even if the realisation did (but even if they were who cares they were correct), they simply commented on the truth, i would prefer to live in a world where someone can tell me the truth than a world where everyone is so scared of being branded some sort of bigot that they just nod and say "you look great exactly how you are" funny enough all the people that had never said anything suddenly started saying " oh your looking better in yourself" once i started loosing weight, so its not like they couldn't see the issue, they just never want to be the person to speak it, so thanks to the guy who gave me the heads up to the issue, regardless of his motivations, i'm feeling better and looking better now, so why should i complain


----------



## morvoran (Oct 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> So what about the 10% of women in the world that have PCOS which a side effect of it is uncontrollable weight gain? Is it their fault they were born with something that makes them heavier than women that don't have it? Is it their fault that scientific studies state its upto 4 times harder for someone with PCOS to lose weight?


Yes, it is still their fault.  I can understand it being harder for these women to lose weight than others, which is not their fault, but they can still decrease their sugar and fat intake to lose weight while exercising more.
Body fat isn't just produced out of thin air and has to come from somewhere.  If it's hard to lose weight, then only they can make themselves try harder.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 11, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/why-people-become-overweight
> Harvard would like to have a word with you. Genetics aren't the entire picture. But they still influence a fuck ton (what I'm saying is your missing the entire picture). I am not saying calories have no role, because they do. But genetics arguably have a larger factor.


I am not saying that Genetics do not have a factor. Thyroid glands are one of the exemples.I just don’t think that it is a valid excuse for not losing weight.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 11, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If you go to a poor neighbourhood your chances of being able to find more than processed salty fat laden crap in shops there is hard, and poorer areas tend also to mean lesser profits


 While I agree with this statement about poverty stricken areas having less access to fresh produce, there are still workarounds to find better sources of food than processed junk food.  I'm sure they can find access to rice/oats/grains/etc.  They could even start a little community garden in an open lot or even grow plants on their window ledge.  Just don't load up on junk food to keep you from getting fat and control how much you eat while exercising to stay healthy.



FAST6191 said:


> Now if you ascribe to the world view that leads to the reparations nonsense you could plausibly blame racism.


 I don't think you could "plausibly" blame racism in this case as you'd still be blaming something else for your problems.  Thinking that another race is keeping you fat because slaves from 150 years ago didn't get their 40 acres and a mule is not what I'd consider "plausible".


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 11, 2019)

I was always confused by all the "stop fat-shaming, that's just who they are" hub-bub. I know that shunning someone because of their weight isn't okay, but sometimes tough love (from a loved one) is what you need to have a long and healthy life. Proud of this guy and what he accomplished


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> While I agree with this statement about poverty stricken areas having less access to fresh produce, there are still workarounds to find better sources of food than processed junk food.  I'm sure they can find access to rice/oats/grains/etc.  They could even start a little community garden in an open lot or even grow plants on their window ledge.  Just don't load up on junk food to keep you from getting fat and control how much you eat while exercising to stay healthy.
> 
> I don't think you could "plausibly" blame racism in this case as you'd still be blaming something else for your problems.  Thinking that another race is keeping you fat because slaves from 150 years ago didn't get their 40 acres and a mule is not what I'd consider "plausible".


Hence the nonsense part of the quote and the part following. If you do have a generational deficit though (processed crap came in in a big way during the 70s really, so if a generation is going to be 20 something years...) then while a community self directed effort would be wonderful to see then pragmatically (or if you prefer see what most intelligence outfits and foreign aid outfits spend 90% of their time doing -- happy people don't rebel and all that) some outside intervention to correct for said deficits yield quicker and better results.

Similarly there are alternatives but it is hard and requires some education, and even the baseline stuff I have seen from US schools for decades now is laughable in its inadequacy (it almost makes the abstinence only courses look effective in comparison). Also probably requires a culture too (the sugar, fast food, drive through and convenience culture making things hard here, to say nothing of the favoured meats -- I love steak as much as anybody but plain muscle meat does not have what you need compared to organs and connective tissues, yet trying to get most people there to eat even something as cheap, tasty and easy to prepare as liver...), or going another way I have spent protracted periods in the US, I can cook, I know the science and I practice both in my everyday life (I have the time anyway but I will also make it regardless) but I found it a challenge there, and this was mostly in richer food producing areas for that matter.


----------



## Maiken (Oct 11, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> I was always confused by all the "stop fat-shaming, that's just who they are" hub-bub. I know that shunning someone because of their weight isn't okay, but sometimes tough love (from a loved one) is what you need to have a long and healthy life. Proud of this guy and what he accomplished



You're totally right. I never even thought about the fact that I'm fat. But now that someone has said something, I will magicly start losing weight. *sarcasm*

If fat shaming worked, nobody would be fat. Fat shaming however has a lot of negative side effects.  https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-018-1116-5

Stop judging somebodies health. Why should you care anyway about the health of a stranger? Why care if someone is fat? 

There is more judgement on fat people than there is on people who drink alcohol and smoke. I guess that is because losing weight makes some organisations rich, but drinking and smoking less loses organisations money.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2019)

Maiken said:


> You're totally right. I never even thought about the fact that I'm fat. But now that someone has said something, I will magicly start losing weight. *sarcasm*
> 
> If fat shaming worked, nobody would be fat. Fat shaming however has a lot of negative side effects.  https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-018-1116-5
> 
> ...



It might not work in some cases but does that mean it is a net negative? Any psychiatrist will tell you different approaches work for different people. I can well see some people react negatively to being called out for being fat but there are others that will use that as the cue to do something about it. Now whether it should be the default concept is a different matter entirely.

Strangers? Do it or don't. My friends, (potential) employees, family members if you care about such a concept and other such things is a different matter entirely as their actions impact mine.

Is there more judgement? Opinions on smoking among the young these days are interesting, also is that drinking alcohol to excess or just drinking?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 11, 2019)

Maiken said:


> You're totally right. I never even thought about the fact that I'm fat. But now that someone has said something, I will magicly start losing weight. *sarcasm*
> 
> If fat shaming worked, nobody would be fat. Fat shaming however has a lot of negative side effects.  https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-018-1116-5
> 
> ...


If I was fat and I didn't want to do something about it, and somebody told me I was fat, it would be the perfect rude awakening to push me in the right direction. I didn't even say strangers should be the people saying it, nor did I say fat-shaming was the solution. There is a difference between "You've gained a lot of weight" and "You're worthless you fat pile of crap". Please read my post next time.

Why can't we just be happy for this guy?


----------



## Maiken (Oct 11, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> If I was fat and I didn't want to do something about it, and somebody told me I was fat, it would be the perfect rude awakening to push me in the right direction. I didn't even say strangers should be the people saying it, nor did I say fat-shaming was the solution. There is a difference between "You've gained a lot of weight" and "You're worthless you fat pile of crap". Please read my post next time.



Let me rephrase that: just stop judging people on weight.  Weight says 0 about a person. Gaining, losing... just say nothing.

I've not talked to a fat person, who wasn't aware of the fact that they're fat. Every fat person has had many 'perfect rude awakenings' from everybody around them. If a person who weights +150kg would lose weight every time somebody commented on their weight, they would end somewhere in the negative thousands.



Nerdtendo said:


> Why can't we just be happy for this guy?



I'm happy for this guy that he reached his goals. The reason I dislike the article is because it plays to all stereotypes when it comes to fat people.

And not to be negative, but a lot of people who lose weight, also regain it within 5 years. Simply because our biology goes into protective mode.

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/magazine/tara-parker-pope-fat-trap.html
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/oby.21538


----------



## Marcsoup (Oct 11, 2019)

There's a huge number of factors that contribute to obesity. Genetics, medicinal side effects, illnesses, diet, motivation, psychological, social/societal issues, etc. My father was an extremely fit and athletic man. About 40 years ago, he had thyroid issues and had surgery for it. After the surgery, he continued to maintain the same diet and same level of exercise, but he gained a ton of weight. This was before my time, and my father died a little over a year ago, so I can't ask him more, but that just shows there's far more in play than just eating too much. I will admit I'm definitely way overweight. I'm sure it's 99% my fault and 1% factors out of my control. I've lost about 40 pounds just playing Beat Saber and watching what I eat a little more closely. Also, @billapong, I'm definitely a liberal/left leaning democrat. That has absolutely nothing to do with an article about weight loss. Stop bringing politics into everything you post.


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> So what about the 10% of women in the world that have PCOS which a side effect of it is uncontrollable weight gain? Is it their fault they were born with something that makes them heavier than women that don't have it? Is it their fault that scientific studies state its upto 4 times harder for someone with PCOS to lose weight?



So it effects 1 in 10 of women that can bare children? After a quick search it seems that managing your weight while having this condition (which goes away with age) is quite possible with the correct diet an exercise. It seems there's some specific stuff you should and shouldn't eat. I wonder how Atkins would effect these people? Regardless, if you have PCOS it seems you just have to work a little harder to control your weight, but it's not impossible. The same thing can be applied to people with slow metabolisms; they just have to eat less and work out more. PCOS doesn't prevent you from losing weight and it doesn't make you obese as long as you're managing it correctly. Searches produced hundreds of results of how to manage your weight successfully while having PCOS.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> While I am not going to cry racism there is something to that.
> 
> If you go to a poor neighbourhood your chances of being able to find more than processed salty fat laden crap in shops there is hard



There's one thing about available healthy foods and not being able to afford them. If healthy food is far away and you don't have a car then get a cart and start walking. If you're on food stamps then I could understand not being able to purchase healthy foods, which means you will need to get as healthy as you can and then work out more to adjust to your calorie intake. If you can afford fast food which is hella more expensive then fresh food then you simply need to adjust your life style. Can't cook? Learn.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nerdtendo said:


> I was always confused by all the "stop fat-shaming, that's just who they are" hub-bub. I know that shunning someone because of their weight isn't okay, but sometimes tough love (from a loved one) is what you need to have a long and healthy life. Proud of this guy and what he accomplished



Well, it's one thing to walk up to a random stranger and insult them over their weight and another to simply talk to someone about their weight and the negative impact it's having on themselves and others. The Left wants you to think that saying anything that could be perceived negative or could hurt someones feeling is fat shaming, thus wrong. Well, it's not. I have talked to some friends and family and told them they are getting fat, don't look as good and it's hurting them in various ways. Not all of them took it that well, but my intentions weren't to simply talk shit. 

You can't just sugar coat everything. Not only is sugarcoating dishonest, but it doesn't do the person who you're addressing any good. Sure, they might feel better in the short term, but in the long term, if you're trying to not die early or have all sorts of problems that are caused by being obese, is what matters. Plus, people are too worried about how they feel as regards to actual outcomes. The last time I checked you're going to feel much better if you drop the fat, get out more, have a daily exercise routine and get off of any unnecessary medications that you were on because of being obese (like blood pressure, cholesterol, diabetic, depression, anxiety, etc...).

It's like people on this forum that see me talking negatively about the Left in this instance and think "troll". Well, my motivations are to open peoples eyes. If I were a troll I'd be posting 5 word replies with links to youtube videos (I think two of the forum users who've had their posts deleted in this thread by harassing others are prime examples of actual trolls). I'm not trolling, but I can understand how people that are going around trying to justify being fat would take offense to me telling other people that it's not justified and they are being lied to.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 11, 2019)

it seems the usual straw man arguments are popping up, nobody is saying it should be acceptable to just walk up to a random person on the street and shout  "your a big fat lazy smelly piece of crap who needs to loose some weight or die" this is one of the most common purposeful mis-interpretations i see when it comes to these debates, just don't expect people to smile as you take up half their seat on an airplane, or not have an adverse reaction if you stink of sweat when you walk past them

its one thing to choose to not do something about your extra weight its another thing to demand everyone pretends the side effects dont exist, if a skinny person was rubbing up against me on a plane i would equally not be happy and ask them to stop, but when its a larger person you get all the little violins out about fat shaming

look if you have a genuine health condition its one thing, but at this point people seem to be grasping at " X exists and causes Y, so ALL Y must be considered X", nope i know a few larger people and a couple of them jumped on the its my "metabolism", its not my fault, yet its painfully obvious  to everyone that knows them they are simply over eating and not doing any exercise


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

Marcsoup said:


> There's a huge number of factors that contribute to obesity. Genetics, medicinal side effects, illnesses, diet, motivation, psychological, social/societal issues, etc. My father was an extremely fit and athletic man. About 40 years ago, he had thyroid issues and had surgery for it. After the surgery, he continued to maintain the same diet and same level of exercise, but he gained a ton of weight. This was before my time, and my father died a little over a year ago, so I can't ask him more, but that just shows there's far more in play than just eating too much. I will admit I'm definitely way overweight. I'm sure it's 99% my fault and 1% factors out of my control. I've lost about 40 pounds just playing Beat Saber and watching what I eat a little more closely. Also, @billapong, I'm definitely a liberal/left leaning democrat. That has absolutely nothing to do with an article about weight loss. Stop bringing politics into everything you post.



I'm glad you realized that even though there are some factors out of your control that you took steps to work harder to deal with your weight. Not everyone on the Left is lazy and doesn't eat right, but I bring up the Left media because their agenda includes telling people it's okay to be fat and there's nothing they can do about it. There's a hell of a lot of fat ass Republicans, but the Right side of the media isn't trying to justify the fact their reader ship is obese. These types (being obese is okay) of news articles are frequently posted on various Left leaning sites all of the time. 

It's not solely about politics, but when you have such a large volume of lies being told by the Leftist media it's something that needs to be called out and the light shone on. I think that no one should be trying to justify being obese for the general population. The obesity epidemic is a new thing. It's not like everyone's genetic makeup suddenly shifted in the last 30 years. Back then you'd walk into a grocery store and 1 out of 50 people would be obese, now it's 1 out of 50 that aren't. That's not a result of genetics gone awry. I agree with you there's lot of contributing factors, but obesity, for 99% of people is a curable disease.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maiken said:


> You're totally right. I never even thought about the fact that I'm fat. But now that someone has said something, I will magicly start losing weight. *sarcasm*
> 
> If fat shaming worked, nobody would be fat. Fat shaming however has a lot of negative side effects.  https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-018-1116-5
> 
> ...



I think there's a constructive way to address people and their weight and unlike the Left says doing so isn't shaming. You do realize though that according to the intolerant left that *tobacco shaming is okay* (which is funny, because marijuana is worse on the lunges then tobacco, but it's okay to smoke it). I'm not trying to deviate into a drug legalization debate, just pointing out that the Left has no problem shaming people in certain cases. Personally, if there's something wrong I would want someone to let me know and if someone tells me I need to lose weight because I'm obese (which, I'm not) I'd simply thank them for doing so.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> There's one thing about available healthy foods and not being able to afford them. If healthy food is far away and you don't have a car then get a cart and start walking. If you're on food stamps then I could understand not being able to purchase healthy foods, which means you will need to get as healthy as you can and then work out more to adjust to your calorie intake. If you can afford fast food which is hella more expensive then fresh food then you simply need to adjust your life style. Can't cook? Learn.



As far as learning to cook then... we have had libraries for longer than most have been alive and my encyclopedias from the 1930s and such are fascinating tomes. Despite that people from those times and more recently are still not massively learned despite every opportunity. This is to say you have to beat learning into people.

As for fast food vs fresh with fresh being cheaper. Not in the US it isn't. Burger and chips there from a basic fast food place if you make use of the offers is comparable if not cheaper than a basic stir fry, and a box of hamburger helper easier to grab and sort than doing things properly. If you can stump up the cash to buy in bulk that gets a bit easier but you still have to think quite hard about it, and put the effort into preserving things.

"get a cart and start walking"
That might be easier said than done. Last year I was in surburban western Washington state and had no car at the time so went walking. In the UK I live in a village of maybe 50 people with no shops and also no car at this point, I also have a large dog I put serious distance on (if you want miles then every time I leave the door it is going to be 5, possibly cross country at points, and frequently around 10, pretty much every day and often twice at that which is to say I am no stranger to distance, and often come back with fairly heavy stuff I find or get when out). In the US it was hard going to get to even a basic QFC, and if I wanted something better like a Safeway then I noted it by the time I got back, much of which there was no pavement/sidewalk for. It has been a bit longer since I went to the other states but repeating the experiment in my head for those then about the same problem in those too.


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

Maiken said:


> Let me rephrase that: just stop judging people on weight.  Weight says 0 about a person. Gaining, losing... just say nothing.
> 
> I've not talked to a fat person, who wasn't aware of the fact that they're fat. Every fat person has had many 'perfect rude awakenings' from everybody around them. If a person who weights +150kg would lose weight every time somebody commented on their weight, they would end somewhere in the negative thousands.
> 
> ...



Using science for excuses is simply just making excuses. It's indeed harder to keep weight off then it is to initially lose it, which is why it's a life time thing that you are constantly working at. There's no magic pill. It's a lifetime commitment. As you get older it gets harder and so does everything else.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> So it effects 1 in 10 of women that can bare children? After a quick search it seems that managing your weight while having this condition (which goes away with age) is quite possible with the correct diet an exercise. It seems there's some specific stuff you should and shouldn't eat. I wonder how Atkins would effect these people? Regardless, if you have PCOS it seems you just have to work a little harder to control your weight, but it's not impossible. The same thing can be applied to people with slow metabolisms; they just have to eat less and work out more. PCOS doesn't prevent you from losing weight and it doesn't make you obese as long as you're managing it correctly. Searches produced hundreds of results of how to manage your weight successfully while having PCOS.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. I was listening to Ben Shapiro the other day (I know that depending on who I talk to, quoting Ben Shapiro either makes me lose all credibility or enforces it. Either way I don't care), and he said that people need to learn how to open up to conversation instead of just spouting opinions. I'm guilty of just talking to talk, so I can see how important this is. It doesn't matter if you're right or left. If you're not willing to have discussion, and evaluate what is being told to you, you've gotta step back and ask yourself what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> As far as learning to cook then... we have had libraries for longer than most have been alive and my encyclopedias from the 1930s and such are fascinating tomes. Despite that people from those times and more recently are still not massively learned despite every opportunity. This is to say you have to beat learning into people.
> 
> As for fast food vs fresh with fresh being cheaper. Not in the US it isn't. Burger and chips there from a basic fast food place if you make use of the offers is comparable if not cheaper than a basic stir fry, and a box of hamburger helper easier to grab and sort than doing things properly. If you can stump up the cash to buy in bulk that gets a bit easier but you still have to think quite hard about it, and put the effort into preserving things.
> 
> ...



There's no debate. A single fast food meal is around $7 - $15 in most states. It's much more expensive to eat fast food then it is to purchase healthy food and cook it. If you're eating out at even the cheapest places (McDonalds, Burger King, In And Out) you're still spending a lot more than it would cost you to buy and make your own food. Fast food is more expensive than buying your own food, but buying your own healthy food is more expensive then buying cheap processed foods. Fast food is the most expensive solution to eating, plus it's not healthy.

The entire "get a cart" thing wasn't supposed to be taken literally. It meant to get off your ass and find a way. I grew up in a town that was a good 30 miles from a grocery store, but my mother had a garden and we traded food with neighbors who also had gardens. And I'll tell you that fruit and vegetables that you grow yourself are a lot better quality then what you will find in the super market, plus they cost a lot less. Basically, if there's a will there's a way. Unless you're in a wheelchair, don't own a car, can't take care of yourself and live off of food stamps there's little to no excuse why you can't go buy your own food and cook it. Though, I agree, that it's about impossible to eat healthy off of $200 of food stamps per month and I think that people should be given at least enough to eat healthy, especially if the Government is telling them to do so.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nerdtendo said:


> You're absolutely right. I was listening to Ben Shapiro the other day (I know that depending on who I talk to, quoting Ben Shapiro either makes me lose all credibility or enforces it. Either way I don't care), and he said that people need to learn how to open up to conversation instead of just spouting opinions. I'm guilty of just talking to talk, so I can see how important this is. It doesn't matter if you're right or left. If you're not willing to have discussion, and evaluate what is being told to you, you've gotta step back and ask yourself what you're trying to accomplish.



I've never heard of Ben Shapiro, but I generally don't listen to talk show hosts (I like pure news and like interpreting it myself, talk shows are just entertainment, they aren't news). If anything I'm posting because (1) I'd like people to realize that losing weight is healthy and completely under their own control (2) It's not good to be pushing fat acceptance on people. If the Left gets a bad image due to this than that's just a side effect of pushing a bad agenda on people. If the Right was trying to justify being obese I'd have zero issue stating they were doing so.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> There's no debate. A single fast food meal is around $7 - $15 in most states. It's much more expensive to eat fast food then it is to purchase healthy food and cook it. If you're eating out at even the cheapest places (McDonalds, Burger King, In And Out) you're still spending a lot more than it would cost you to buy and make your own food. Fast food is more expensive than buying your own food, but buying your own healthy food is more expensive then buying cheap processed foods. Fast food is the most expensive solution to eating, plus it's not healthy.
> 
> The entire "get a cart" thing wasn't supposed to be taken literally. It meant to get off your ass and find a way. I grew up in a town that was a good 30 miles from a grocery store, but my mother had a garden and we traded food with neighbors who also had gardens. And I'll tell you that fruit and vegetables that you grow yourself are a lot better quality then what you will find in the super market, plus they cost a lot less. Basically, if there's a will there's a way. Unless you're in a wheelchair, don't own a car, can't take care of yourself and live off of food stamps there's little to no excuse why you can't go buy your own food and cook it. Though, I agree, that it's about impossible to eat healthy off of $200 of food stamps per month and I think that people should be given at least enough to eat healthy, especially if the Government is telling them to do so.



A fast food meal as you or I might order it as either a treat or team easy night but doing the properly economising approach (or, worse, family meal approach) and it gets comparable or less.

As far as gardens go then assuming you have one (most new houses these days I could fall out the back door and faceplant into the fence, or shake hands with my neighbour from) they make great supplementation but as any kind of sustainment then that gets far more involved and requirements shoot up. Don't know if I ever saw any kind of allotment setup in the US.

I agree it is possible but I seriously doubt it will happen at all organically, and you would also likely be going up against some fairly vested interests too.




billapong said:


> There's no magic pill.



There are but the side effects make it difficult in the longer term, and there certainly could be one in the future (and not just crazy future nanotech even or active resistance clothing).

As far as "I've not talked to a fat person, who wasn't aware of the fact that they're fat."
I have, many occasions even. You get someone that has a change in lifestyle (active to sedentary job), injury that prevents them from doing sports, breakup, bout of depression, some kind of poor diet enabler... and the gradual addition of weight or loss of health can really sneak up on them, even more so if they weren't in that great a condition to begin with.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 11, 2019)

Avoid carbs and sugars, (carbs = sugar with an extra step) you need some carbs but I found I could cut like 90% of the carbs out of my diet and not even flinch....

If I do sneak a fry or tot in these days it's literally like 4-5 of them not a large order anymore.

If I eat bread I try my best to make sure it's some sort of whole wheat or multi grain thing. (best not to eat bread at all but if you must avoid white bread.)

Probably lost like 60 pounds over the past year or so, nothing extreme but I feel better and find walking like 2 miles a day for my job a lot easier lol

I say probably because I don't weigh myself, I don't use that metric to how I feel about myself.


No junk foods, no soda, try to avoid diet stuff... It's just bad for you. Eat veggies and meats, if you do eat something crappy try to eat less of it than you normally would. It's not magic, it just requires some will power and saying  "I will do this." say what your going to do then do what you say.

One thing I noticed since ridding my diet of most sugar (I do cheat and eat a fun sized candy bar here and there.) is that I don't eat until I am full anymore. I eat until I am satisfied... Sounds almost the same but it is not.

Edit: Also another pro tip, is to really study the ingredients of the stuff you buy at the store... Holy hell there is 20 ways to label sugar and that's just the tip of the ice berg lol

Edit 2: Google everything you put in your mouth, if you do not expressly understand an ingredient look it up. Knowledge is power!


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> After a quick search it seems that managing your weight while having this condition (which goes away with age)


Quite clearly says here and on every other website I have checked that PCOS is a life long condition and the symptoms do not go away with age. 

https://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/pcos/conditioninfo/cure


----------



## Maiken (Oct 11, 2019)

billapong said:


> Using science for excuses is simply just making excuses. It's indeed harder to keep weight off then it is to initially lose it, which is why it's a life time thing that you are constantly working at. There's no magic pill. It's a lifetime commitment. As you get older it gets harder and so does everything else.



"Using science for excuses is simply just making excuses. It's indeed harder to keep not fall back down quickly to earth after jumping, which is why it's a life time thing that you are constantly working at. There's no magic pill. It's a lifetime commitment."

This will be my last post in this topic. If all you have is your opinion, but can't back it up with validated reliable research, what is there to discuss. 

As for left and right, please note that the world is larger than the USA. I can imagine it's quite difficult, but left-right is not the same all over the world. And political opinion should never be an excuse for scientific ignorance.


----------



## billapong (Oct 11, 2019)

Maiken said:


> "Using science for excuses is simply just making excuses. It's indeed harder to keep not fall back down quickly to earth after jumping, which is why it's a life time thing that you are constantly working at. There's no magic pill. It's a lifetime commitment."
> 
> This will be my last post in this topic. If all you have is your opinion, but can't back it up with validated reliable research, what is there to discuss.
> 
> As for left and right, please note that the world is larger than the USA. I can imagine it's quite difficult, but left-right is not the same all over the world. And political opinion should never be an excuse for scientific ignorance.



Fire is hot. How do I know? I touched it. I don't need a PHD or require a scientific explanation in order to know something is real or not. It's not like science has all of the answers anyway. I don't cling to science like the Bible nor do I need to jump to use it to justify obesity, because that's what you're using it for, so in this case you're using science in a bad fashion.

Plus, the research may or may not be valid, but it's use is clear. It's being used to make excuses. There's no excuse for being obese. I don't personally depend too much on science when it changes like the seasons. Eggs were bad, now they aren't. Fat was evil and now it's good. Not to mention how science has been used in dire predictions on how the world is going to end with a new date being set each year. I'm not saying the science is flawed, but what we know now might make change down the road and the way the science is being presented and used is flawed as there's no excuse. It's common knowledge that it's harder to keep weight off then it is to lose it. I don't need a scientist to dig deep into why to know that's just how things are. It's also common knowledge that when you age it also gets harder. I don't need to know why the fire is hot when I know that if you touch the fire it's going to be hot. Plus, the reason why would eventually change anyway. In the meantime people should be focused on losing weight instead of making excuses why they can't.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Quite clearly says here and on every other website I have checked that PCOS is a life long condition and the symptoms do not go away with age.
> 
> https://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/pcos/conditioninfo/cure



Yeah, you're right. You can possible get it during your childbearing years and it doesn't go away. Regardless, with a proper diet and exercise it's completely manageable. Having PCOS might contribute to obesity, but it's not an excuse. It just means you need to manage your weight better. Sorry, since my biological birth sex isn't female and it's not a common thing and I've never had a girlfriend or relative with it it's new to me. Just seems like any other condition that requires some extra effort to control. The older you get the more of these things will effect you. It's just a matter of making weight loss or maintaining a healthy weight a priority. No one said it's easy.

*Maintain a healthy weight.* Weight loss can reduce insulin and androgen levels and may restore ovulation. Ask your doctor about a weight-control program, and meet regularly with a dietitian for help in reaching weight-loss goals.
*Limit carbohydrates.* Low-fat, high-carbohydrate diets might increase insulin levels. Ask your doctor about a low-carbohydrate diet if you have PCOS. Choose complex carbohydrates, which raise your blood sugar levels more slowly.
*Be active.* Exercise helps lower blood sugar levels. If you have PCOS, increasing your daily activity and participating in a regular exercise program may treat or even prevent insulin resistance and help you keep your weight under control and avoid developing diabetes.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2019)

gamefan5 said:


> I am not saying that Genetics do not have a factor. Thyroid glands are one of the exemples.I just don’t think that it is a valid excuse for not losing weight.


"The strength of the genetic influence on weight disorders varies quite a bit from person to person. Research suggests that for some people, genes account for just 25% of the predisposition to be overweight, while for others the genetic influence is as high as 70% to 80%. Having a rough idea of how large a role genes play in your weight may be helpful in terms of treating your weight problems."
"

You have been overweight for much of your life.
One or both of your parents or several other blood relatives are significantly overweight. If both of your parents have obesity, your likelihood of developing obesity is as high as 80%.
You can't lose weight even when you increase your physical activity and stick to a low-calorie diet for many months."
I'm not making a excuse to not loose weight. I'm trying to tell you there is more to the picture than just "eat less calories. exercise more"
https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/why-people-become-overweight


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

I just wanted to throw this out there. If anyone believes that the current obesity epidemic is caused by genetics, that we should just simply accept that people are going to be obese and there's nothing we can do about it *is wrong*. I was alive to *see it take place* and hopefully I'm alive to *see it end*. It's not right to participate in fat acceptance and if you're doing so you're part of why people are obese thus *you are part of the problem*.


----------



## Seliph (Oct 12, 2019)

As a liberal, I personally believe that all people should aspire to be fat as a symbol of wealth. Go back to racist land you racist racist and also you're a fascist and probably have less than 3,00,000 GSP on your main in Smash Ultimate so take that and think again before you post on my liberal forum.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> I just wanted to throw this out there. If anyone believes that the current obesity epidemic is caused by genetics, that we should just simply accept that people are going to be obese and there's nothing we can do about it *is wrong*. I was alive to *see it take place* and hopefully I'm alive to *see it end*. It's not right to participate in fat acceptance and if you're doing so you're part of why people are obese thus *you are part of the problem*.


Okay clearly You're replying to my post. I'll repeat again. There is more to the picture than just calories. Yes genetics play a factor, but I also just stated "I'm not making a excuse to not loose weight" If you can loose weight loose it. HOWEVER this is ignoring other larger factors that go beyond will power. In a poor family, making healthy choices isn't exactly easy. It tends to be more expensive and there's outside factors like stress and bad sleeping patterns, which conveniently leads into the people who are poor, have to overwork and have poor sleep schedules, which is known to cause a higher chance of being overweight or obese. In Tucson it's legal to pay under minimum wage. .Second off, I want to ask what liberal sites, what organizations are saying being fat is good? Because here's the thing, being obese at all, even overweight, is unhealthy. And that is a general told thing. So where the hell are you getting you're sources? Because I can go ahead, find a right wing person, who spouted saying being fat is good. And then make a claim that all right wing individuals support fat acceptance. So I'll ask, who the hell are you're sources?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2019)

Over 70% of the country is overweight or obese, the deep South being some of the worst offenders both anecdotally and statistically, but it really has nothing to do with politics.  Nearly every food product in the US has tons of processed sugar and/or processed corn in it, both of which are incredibly unhealthy in large quantities, and both are industries we subsidize heavily for no apparent reason.  This isn't the only reason our population is more obese than that of other countries, but it does throw a monkey wrench into the otherwise simple equation of 'calories in vs calories out' for losing weight.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't know why this is even a debate - being overweight is not healthy, plain and simple. Yes, genetics play a factor in the _optimal structure_ of your diet, some people have an easier time living on a balanced diet, others require a low-carb and protein-rich one, but ultimately body weight is almost entirely a matter of input/output. You can't eat one burger and gain 10 pounds - that's not how physics work. A lot of people who are overweight are simply deluded - they lie to themselves to justify their bad eating habits and lack of exercise. It's comfortable to avoid putting any effort into losing weight, but the prize is well-worth it. It's a choice - you need to change your diet and daily routine, and you'll live a happier, healthier life for your trouble. This is important not just for overall physical health, but for mental health as well, and should not be dismissed as _"optional"_. Whenever someone says that they _"can't"_ lose weight, I hear _"won't"_, and whenever I hear that they're _"healthy at any size"_ I hear _"deluded"_. This whole issue reminds me of a Ricky Gervais sketch, it's very poignant.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Over 70% of the country is overweight or obese, the deep South being some of the worst offenders both anecdotally and statistically, but it really has nothing to do with politics.  Nearly every food product in the US has tons of processed sugar and/or processed corn in it, both of which are incredibly unhealthy in large quantities, and both are industries we subsidize heavily for no apparent reason.  This isn't the only reason our population is more obese than that of other countries, but it does throw a monkey wrench into the otherwise simple equation of 'calories in vs calories out' for losing weight.



It's simple, don't eat the junk. It's hard to avoid it, but it's not impossible. The Atkins diet shows how simple it is. Yeah, there's a shit load of fat Republicans, but the Republican's aren't the ones pushing "fat acceptance" on people. Considering there's more Republican citizens then Liberal citizens it would be dumb of me to say that only Liberals are fat, which I've never claimed nor said. I said Liberals are pushing that we should all just accept that people are fat and that's it's normal and okay, well, it's not. 

Just like how these food industries used science to justify pushing these unhealthy foods on us and years later we find out that the science was inaccurate and used in a bad fashion. It really still does come down to eating better and exercising more. That will cure obesity in 99% of the cases. It may not be easy, but it's something you have to work at every time you eat and on a daily basis. It's just not like "oh I lost weight I can go back to eating whatever". It's a life time commitment to your health and happiness.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> I don't know why this is even a debate - being overweight is not healthy, plain and simple. Yes, genetics play a factor in the _optimal structure_ of your diet, some people have an easier time living on a balanced diet, others require a low-carb and protein-rich one, but ultimately body weight is almost entirely a matter of input/output. You can't eat one burger and gain 10 pounds - that's not how physics work. A lot of people who are overweight are simply deluded - they lie to themselves to justify their bad eating habits and lack of exercise. It's comfortable to avoid putting any effort into losing weight, but the prize is well-worth it. It's a choice - you need to change your diet and daily routine, and you'll live a happier, healthier life for your trouble. This is important not just for overall physical health, but for mental health as well, and should not be dismissed as _"optional"_. Whenever someone says that they _"can't"_ lose weight, I hear _"won't"_, and whenever I hear that they're _"healthy at any size"_ I hear _"deluded"_. This whole issue reminds me of a Ricky Gervais sketch, it's very poignant.




Good points and I'm not going to support these people with their delusions nor try to justify that being obese is okay and should be accepted. I'm also not going to listen to their excuses. It's a recent epidemic and a completely curable one. I was around to see it take shape. When I was a kid you'd have 1 fat kid in a grade that had 300 people in it. Everyone's genetic makeup didn't shift over night. It really is basically what you eat (including how much) and then how much you exercise. Like gravity it's a pretty sound science.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> It's simple, don't eat the junk. It's hard to avoid it, but it's not impossible. The Atkins diet shows how simple it is. Yeah, there's a shit load of fat Republicans, but the Republican's aren't the ones pushing "fat acceptance" on people. Considering there's more Republican citizens then Liberal citizens it would be dumb of me to say that only Liberals are fat, which I've never claimed nor said. I said Liberals are pushing that we should all just accept that people are fat and that's it's normal and okay, well, it's not.
> 
> Just like how these food industries used science to justify pushing these unhealthy foods on us and years later we find out that the science was inaccurate and used in a bad fashion. It really still does come down to eating better and exercising more. That will cure obesity in 99% of the cases. It may not be easy, but it's something you have to work at every time you eat and on a daily basis. It's just not like "oh I lost weight I can go back to eating whatever". It's a life time commitment to your health and happiness.


The following only applies if you aren't one of those people who experiences high level of stress, has bad sleeping patterns which fuck up stabilization of weight and handling of hunger, aren't one of those people who live in the city and find themselves poor whom are incapable of buying better heather foods , and nearly every mile you go you see another McDonald or fast food restaurant.. Doesn't apply to people if they are unaware how food labels are incomplete in the US and can lie, for example with roman your supposed to have half a packet, if you don't that's more than half your intake for sodium. Or if you have a job that requires you to sit on end in a office. And get home and it's near midnight, and you have to go to sleep to wake up for the next day for your job. This also excludes house cleaning, bills and various other time wasting factors. One of the biggest issues in regards to weight is time. People don't have the time to go cook a proper meal because if they aren't busy with work, they are busy with housework, children, bills, and exuding family social events you are expected to go to. I'm going to repeat myself, being fat, overweight is not healthy. But just saying eat less, don't eat the junk. Doesn't cut it, there is more factors and a one size fits all approach does not work.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> It's simple, don't eat the junk. It's hard to avoid it, but it's not impossible. The Atkins diet shows how simple it is. Yeah, there's a shit load of fat Republicans, but the Republican's aren't the ones pushing "fat acceptance" on people. Considering there's more Republican citizens then Liberal citizens it would be dumb of me to say that only Liberals are fat, which I've never claimed nor said. I said Liberals are pushing that we should all just accept that people are fat and that's it's normal and okay, well, it's not.
> 
> Just like how these food industries used science to justify pushing these unhealthy foods on us and years later we find out that the science was inaccurate and used in a bad fashion. It really still does come down to eating better and exercising more. That will cure obesity in 99% of the cases. It may not be easy, but it's something you have to work at every time you eat and on a daily basis. It's just not like "oh I lost weight I can go back to eating whatever". It's a life time commitment to your health and happiness.


As far as I'm concerned, the two biggest scams in the food industry pushed onto the populace is the prevalence of cereal and the replacement of natural sugar with high fructose corn syrup. A bowl of cereal is a bowl of cardboard-flavoured carbs - if you have them in your house, just bin them immediately. As far as fructose is concerned, it's a sugar that's harder to digest than glucose as it puts a strain on the kidneys. Fructose isn't metabolised in the same way glucose is - it's converted into glycogen and triglycerides. Bread and pasta take the third place in terms of stuff that should be eaten in moderation. People don't even realise how many sugars, both simple and complex, they consume over the course of the day, and they really shouldn't. Nowadays people live a mosty sedentary lifestyle, there's simply no need for such high carbohydrate intake. There are people who are genuinely surprised that they can't lose weight and all they eat is fruit all day - yeah, good on you for boosting your vitamin intake, but you're effectively eating bowls upon bowls of fructose, of course you're not burning any fat, your diet is energy rich and your liver is too busy to do anything. It's crazy how common nutrition myths affect society at large - the demonisation of meat and fats in favour of starchy alternatives is senseless and anything but healthy.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> Yeah, there's a shit load of fat Republicans, but the Republican's aren't the ones pushing "fat acceptance" on people. Considering there's more Republican citizens then Liberal citizens it would be dumb of me to say that only Liberals are fat, which I've never claimed nor said. I said Liberals are pushing that we should all just accept that people are fat and that's it's normal and okay, well, it's not.


Firstly, pick any source you want, it'll tell you there are more registered Democrats in this country than registered Republicans.

Secondly, it's less about pretending that obese people are healthy, more about treating everyone with decency and dignity.  If the solution to America's obesity problem was as simple as fat shaming, there never would've been a problem in the first place.  At best, fat shaming has no impact on certain obese individuals who are content with themselves as is.  At worst, it's just going to cause others to eat their emotions even more.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Firstly, pick any source you want, it'll tell you there are more registered Democrats in this country than registered Republicans.



I said Liberals. They are a minority.



> Secondly, it's less about pretending that obese people are healthy, more about treating everyone with decency and dignity.  If the solution to America's obesity problem was as simple as fat shaming, there never would've been a problem in the first place.  At best, fat shaming has no impact on certain obese individuals who are content with themselves as is.  At worst, it's just going to cause others to eat their emotions even more.



Since the Liberals want to mix in simply addressing someone in a constructive way to deal with their weight problem with someone walking up to another person and calling them a fat stupid lard ass and call both "fat shaming" you can see how nothing is going to get accomplished. The Liberals pulling the strings don't care how fat their voters are or care about their health, they just want votes and by being all nice and saying "We're the good guys because we don't insult you" is dishonest. The good guys would be trying to help you understand that being obese is not okay and that you should not accept yourself as such and you should get off of your ass exercise more and eat better. The bad guys would tell you the opposite thing. How "nice" you are about it is irrelevant. Hey, if I come rob your house and since I was polite when I killed your dog that was in my way, would that be okay with you?

I know you're a Liberal, but this thread isn't about attacking Liberals. It's how to lose weight and it just so happens that various Liberal news organizations are trying to say that being obese is just fine and dandy. I've also brought up exercise and diet how many times? Look, if you don't like that I'm pointing out the fact that the Liberal media is a big contributing factor to people being obese maybe you could talk to your people and tell them to stop pushing "fat acceptance" on others?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Firstly, pick any source you want, it'll tell you there are more registered Democrats in this country than registered Republicans.
> 
> Secondly, it's less about pretending that obese people are healthy, more about treating everyone with decency and dignity.  If the solution to America's obesity problem was as simple as fat shaming, there never would've been a problem in the first place.  At best, fat shaming has no impact on certain obese individuals who are content with themselves as is.  At worst, it's just going to cause others to eat their emotions even more.


I beg to differ. In many cases shame is an extremely potent motivator. The feelings of shame and guilt are not universally rejected as negative in psychology. In fact, often times they're a pre-requisite step towards personal growth and self-improvement - you'll find ample papers on that subject as well. There needs to be a distinction between shame and abuse though, and there is a difference. I don't think that ignoring the problem is the solution here, nor do I think that people should be forced to change, but placating them when they're an unusual size is also setting a bad example.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the two biggest scams in the food industry pushed onto the populace is the prevalence of cereal and the replacement of natural sugar with high fructose corn syrup. A bowl of cereal is a bowl of cardboard-flavoured carbs - if you have them in your house, just bin them immediately. As far as fructose is concerned, it's a sugar that's harder to digest than glucose as it puts a strain on the kidneys. Fructose isn't metabolised in the same way glucose is - it's converted into glycogen and triglycerides. Bread and pasta take the third place in terms of stuff that should be eaten in moderation. People don't even realise how many sugars, both simple and complex, they consume over the course of the day, and they really shouldn't. Nowadays people live a mosty sedentary lifestyle, there's simply no need for such high carbohydrate intake. There are people who are genuinely surprised that they can't lose weight and all they eat is fruit all day - yeah, good on you for boosting your vitamin intake, but you're effectively eating bowls upon bowls of fructose, of course you're not burning any fat, your diet is energy rich and your liver is too busy to do anything. It's crazy how common nutrition myths affect society at large - the demonstration of meat and fats in favour of starchy alternatives is senseless and anything but healthy.



It also seems these large companies used the science at the time to push these processed sugars on us. Like, how sugar-free stuff was more healthy. There's all kinds of science that backed that up. Now we've got another group of people trying to use their science to justify being obese. I'd like to know where's the honest science that is meant for the betterment of man kind. Where's it hiding? Why aren't we being exposed to things that would help us and make us better?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> I said Liberals. They are a minority.


Your definition of "liberal" is all over the fucking place, so that statement is questionable at best.



billapong said:


> The good guys would be trying to help you understand that being obese is not okay and that you should not accept yourself as such and you should get off of your ass exercise more and eat better. The bad guys would tell you the opposite thing. How "nice" you are about it is irrelevant.


Then by all means, feel free to insult as many overweight strangers as you possibly can.  I'm curious to see the ratio of how many suddenly become motivated to lose the weight versus how many kick you in the nuts.



Foxi4 said:


> I beg to differ. In many cases shame is an extremely potent motivator.


This is the United States we're talking about.  I think you'd be surprised at the number of people here who have no sense of shame whatsoever.  The obese people who do have a sense of shame are just as likely to be the type that eat their emotions.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> It also seems these large companies used the science at the time to push these processed sugars on us. Like, how sugar-free stuff was more healthy. There's all kinds of science that backed that up. Now we've got another group of people trying to use their science to justify being obese. I'd like to know where's the honest science that is meant for the betterment of man kind. Where's it hiding? Why aren't we being exposed to things that would help us and make us better?


Sweetners are a whole different issue, but looking at nutrition broadly, if heavier use of sweetners means that people won't consume nearly as many carbs throughout the day as they do now, I'm fine with that. I'm all for a scientific approach towards the problem, thing is that a lot of research is _funded_ by the food industry, so one needs to know how to successfully navigate scientific journals in order to reach the actual peer-reviewed research that's unbiased. It's also worth nothing that very few things in life can be considered _"hard science"_, we're always limited to our testing methodology and the findings of the past may very well be disproven in the future - that's sort of the whole point. Science is a never-ending pursuit of truth - we get closer and closer to the actual answers without ever reaching them, we're fallible.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Your definition of "liberal" is all over the fucking place, so that statement is questionable at best.



Nah, I've got a pretty clear picture in my head.



> Then by all means, feel free to insult as many overweight strangers as you possibly can.  I'm curious to see the ratio of how many suddenly become motivated to lose the weight versus how many kick you in the nuts.



I'm not the sort of person that would approach a complete stranger and start discussing their weight nor would I ever just start slandering someone due to being obese. What I would do is talk to friends, relatives or co-workers and let them know that their weight is going to cause them an early death (or something along those lines). I often talk to various family members and encourage them to partake in physical activities and discuss how their weight is effecting their body and mind. It's not always pleasant, but this sort of conversation is helpful. 

Although, I do know some people that are just outgoing and will talk to random strangers and aren't the ones to beat around the bush. Sure, some strangers get offended pretty easily, but that's a personal problem. People need to learn how to deal with criticism and different points of views in a constructive manner and not lose their shit and freak out. I don't see much of a problem of telling someone who's clearly 400 LBS that's ordering 3 full size meals from McDonald's just for themselves that they should cut down. It's just something I personally wouldn't do, but if you did I wouldn't hold it against you.

Oh, I highly doubt a fat person could land a punch or kick on me. I could do circles around them before they could retract a single swing.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> While you'll find a lot of Left learning sites and organizations trying to justify being overweight while the rest of the world, including doctors and personal trainers realize the dangers of being over weight and are trying to properly educate people about those dangers. So it's good to wake up and read a story about a man that went from eating enough calories for 6 people a day to 3,000 while also losing 280 lbs in a single year.


Oooh boy, I was really wondering if i was going to give a post here, but screw it. I will amuse you.

I have lost 54 pounds since january. The last 30 have been in the last 3 months in a 1100 calorie diet a day under medical supervision.
I had diabetes and it is now under remision. I feel great. Ironically you can eat at fast food joints and still lose weight pending on you not doing it everyday and being smart on what you order (a side salad at jack in the box is only 64 calories with a chicken fajita pita being 350, you can eat a pretty decent 414 calorie meal that is not excessive on fat, just make sure you order balsamic vinegar)
Either way losing weight is a good thing. So if your post did not go any farther than that, it would not bother me so much. The reality being though that you once again tried to politicize this into a left vs right issue. I am sure you can cite youtube's favorite punch line like Tess Holiday or the corporate "woke" outlets that bat for her, but pretend to forget that fox news batted for Sarah Pailin when she decided to bring chocolate chip cookies to protest Michelle Obama's comment that kids should eat more veggies (you can google it up, its a funny story circa 2010) 



billapong said:


> Do you believe that constructive fat shaming is wrong?


there is no such thing as being "constructive" and an A**hole at the same time, but nice bait.
People decide to lose weight because they learn to love themselves. shaming them does not do that. get real.

There is also the feeling of an undertone, like the rest of your threads that you are trying to troll. But Hey, thats just a theory. A GAME THEORY.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Oooh boy, I was really wondering if i was going to give a post here, but screw it. I will amuse you.
> 
> I have lost 54 pounds since january. The last 30 have been in the last 3 months in a 1100 calorie diet a day under medical supervision.
> I had diabetes and it is now under remision. I feel great. Ironically you can eat at fast food joints and still lose weight pending on you not doing it everyday and being smart on what you order (a side salad at jack in the box is only 64 calories with a chicken fajita pita being 350, you can eat a pretty decent 414 calorie meal that is not excessive on fat, just make sure you order balsamic vinegar)
> ...


Congratulations, it's always great to see someone's effort having the intended effect. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Sweetners are a whole different issue, but looking at nutrition broadly, if heavier use of sweetners means that people won't consume nearly as many carbs throughout the day as they do now, I'm fine with that. I'm all for a scientific approach towards the problem, thing is that a lot of research is _funded_ by the food industry, so one needs to know how to successfully navigate scientific journals in order to reach the actual peer-reviewed research that's unbiased. It's also worth nothing that very few things in life can be considered _"hard science"_, we're always limited to our testing methodology and the findings of the past may very well be disproven in the future - that's sort of the whole point. Science is a never-ending pursuit of truth - we get closer and closer to the actual answers without ever reaching them, we're fallible.



When I grew up and took basic health classes in Middle and High Schools they information about managing and maintaining a healthy weight was pretty cut and dry. We'd all run a mile every single day before actually playing a sport for another half hour and there was maybe 1 out of 300 students in my grade that was obese. It wasn't the way it was now when I was younger. It's too bad that the science we're exposed to has been motivated by companies simply wanting to make a profit. I've actually never picked up a "health" magazine in my entire life. I learned what I learned in grade school and have never had any issues controlling my weight. Possibly, I should grab one the next time I'm at the store to see what sort of science is being used in them (I have read some Atkins/Keto material though).


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> When I grew up and took basic health classes in Middle and High Schools they information about managing and maintaining a healthy weight was pretty cut and dry. We'd all run a mile every single day before actually playing a sport for another half hour and there was maybe 1 out of 300 students in my grade that was obese. It wasn't the way it was now when I was younger. It's too bad that the science we're exposed to has been motivated by companies simply wanting to make a profit. I've actually never picked up a "health" magazine in my entire life. I learned what I learned in grade school and have never had any issues controlling my weight. Possibly, I should grab one the next time I'm at the store to see what sort of science is being used in them (I have read some Atkins/Keto material though).


I would draw a thick, red line between actual science journals and pop science you'll find in a magazine - ideally you should avoid pop science unless you want to have a good laugh.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Oooh boy, I was really wondering if i was going to give a post here, but screw it. I will amuse you.
> 
> I have lost 54 pounds since january. The last 30 have been in the last 3 months in a 1100 calorie diet a day under medical supervision.
> I had diabetes and it is now under remision. I feel great. Ironically you can eat at fast food joints and still lose weight pending on you not doing it everyday and being smart on what you order (a side salad at jack in the box is only 64 calories with a chicken fajita pita being 350, you can eat a pretty decent 414 calorie meal that is not excessive on fat, just make sure you order balsamic vinegar)
> ...



I'm glad you have been able to manage your diabetes. I have two family members with type-2 and it's basically something that goes away as long as you eat better and exercise to keep a certain weight. Sugar causes it so you limit your sugar intake and once you lose weight your body is able to process the limited sugar intake and you don't require medications anymore (that's type 2 at least).

It is totally possible to be constructive regardless of how "nice" you are. Being nice isn't a factor I look at when I'm trying to accomplish something. Sure, it's pleasant to be around nice people who say nice things, but there's a lot of people who are nice that do really bad things. Constructive criticism is a real thing and I suggest if you don't like the fact that I bring up the Left (when applicable) that you talk to the rest of the forum who brings up Trump and the Right at any chance they get, but like I said, if the Left wasn't pushing fat acceptance on people I would have never mentioned them in this thread. It just so happens they are.

EDIT: It's basically that pushing fat acceptance on anyone is bad and should stop. No one should accept obesity as normal.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> Nah, I've got a pretty clear picture in my head.


A picture which apparently includes all leftists who otherwise wouldn't identify as Democrats.  Meaning there are even more "liberals" by your definition than there are registered Democrats.



billapong said:


> What I would do is talk to friends, relatives or co-workers and let them know that their weight is going to cause them an early death (or something along those lines). I often talk to various family members and encourage them to partake in physical activities and discuss how their weight is effecting their body and mind. It's not always pleasant, but this sort of conversation is helpful.


If you can broach the subject while remaining respectful, then I don't see how we're in disagreement.  Clearly much of America struggles with these conversations, which is why the number of overweight/obese Americans was able to climb to over 70% in the first place.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> but pretend to forget that fox news batted for Sarah Pailin when she decided to bring chocolate chip cookies to protest Michelle Obama's comment that kids should eat more veggies (you can google it up, its a funny story circa 2010)


Indeed.  As I said, this isn't really a political issue, but if we're factoring in politics for some silly reason, then it just so happens that Colorado and California are the two most physically fit states in the nation, both solidly blue.  Meanwhile, the worst offenders for obesity are in the deep red South/Southeast.  They deep fry *EVERYTHING* down there.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> I'm glad you have been able to manage your diabetes. I have two family members with type-2 and it's basically something that goes away as long as you eat better and exercise to keep a certain weight. Sugar causes it so you limit your sugar intake and once you lose weight your body is able to process the limited sugar intake and you don't require medications anymore (that's type 2 at least).
> 
> It is totally possible to be constructive regardless of how "nice" you are. Being nice isn't a factor I look at when I'm trying to accomplish something. Sure, it's pleasant to be around nice people who say nice things, but there's a lot of people who are nice that do really bad things. Constructive criticism is a real thing and I suggest if you don't like the fact that I bring up the Left (when applicable) that you talk to the rest of the forum who brings up Trump and the Right at any chance they get, but like I said, if the Left wasn't pushing fat acceptance on people I would have never mentioned them in this thread. It just so happens they are.



on your former statement, sugar is not the only factor. I literally consumed 0 grams of sugar a day and my blood sugar shot to hell. Carbs have an effect as well. A lot of things get broken down as sugar once you eat them.

On your latter, lets try an experiment. Walk up to someone you know who is not family and be a total asshole about their weight. You will either make them feel horrible or they will pile drive you and deservedly so. Shaming someone for their current situation is not constructive. Talking to them in honest terms while having some empathy will give you better results. Also again you bring up Trump now into this you. You are too hung up on partisanship. Also, DONT Ignore the fact that the right pushed (atleast as per your own line of reasoning) fat acceptance when Obama was in charge as well, but hey you seem to forget that bit. 

P.S. i really dont care for this to be a right vs left issue. Just be healthy people. Making health political has to be among one of the stupidest things ive heard in my life.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 12, 2019)

the bare essentials to being healthy:
-Eat food
-Not too much
-Mostly veggies
-Work out at least 3 times a week for an hour
-Try not to stay in one spot for more than an hour or so at a time
-have consistent and high quality sleep, at least 8 hours

This may or may not lead to you being thin. But it'll help you be healthy and live a richer life. In the end, that's all that matters.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> on your former statement, sugar is not the only factor. I literally consumed 0 grams of sugar a day and my blood sugar shot to hell. Carbs have an effect as well. A lot of things get broken down as sugar once you do it.



Carbs get broken down into sugars. 



> On your latter, lets try an experiment walk up to someone you know who is not family and be a total asshole about their weight. You will either make them feel horrible or they will pile drive you and deservedly so. Shaming someone for their current situation is not constructive. Talking to them in honest terms while having some empathy will give you better results. Also again you bring up Trump now into this you. You are too hung up on partisanship. Also, DONT Ignore the fact that the right pushed (atleast as per your own line of reasoning) fat acceptance when Obama was in charge as well, but hey you seem to forget that bit.



If the Right was currently running stories on a weekly basis on how being obese is normal, healthy and perfectly fine and no one should be saying anything about it because it might hurt someones feelings and that according to their hand picked science it's an impossible battle you can't win then I would have included them when I referred to Left. I don't know what they were running back under Obama, but if that sort of stuff was being published then I'm glad it stopped.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 12, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> the bare essentials to being healthy:
> -Eat food
> -Not too much
> -Mostly veggies
> ...



hey sensitive advice! ^ listen to this person just starting out trying half the stuff in this list is a good place to begin with!
@osaka35 that is the best post in the thread.



billapong said:


> Carbs get broken down into sugars.
> If the Right was currently running stories on a weekly basis on how being obese is normal, healthy and perfectly fine and no one should be saying anything about it because it might hurt someones feelings and that according to their hand picked science it's an impossible battle you can't win then I would have included them when I referred to Left. I don't know what they were running back under Obama, but if that sort of stuff was being published then I'm glad it stopped.



You are missing the point. Which is, that by your own line of reasoning they dont care of objectivity. Also only caring about the news in the last presidential cycle tells me you are not very well informed.

Again though, making this political is dumb.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> If the Right was currently running stories on a weekly basis on how being obese is normal, healthy and perfectly fine and no one should be saying anything about it because it might hurt someones feelings and that according to their hand picked science it's an impossible battle you can't win then I would have included them when I referred to Left. I don't know what they were running back under Obama, but if that sort of stuff was being published then I'm glad it stopped.


Michelle Obama's focus as first lady was campaigning against childhood obesity, and being the contrarians they are, the right-wing pushed back against healthier meals in schools for eight years straight.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> You are missing the point. Which is, that by your own line of reasoning they dont care of objectivity. Also only caring about the news in the last presidential cycle tells me you are not very well informed.



Politics never interested me until I saw how bad people started treating Conservatives, Christians, Patriots and our President. Sure, I've voted my entire adult life, but beyond the entertainment section of printed news papers I rarely payed any sort of attention to other issues. I had some basic values and beliefs that are common in both parties, but my views mainly align with Conservatives (even though I'm not one). I could have been considered very Liberal fresh out of high school, but after living life for some time I realized that most of those values of views that I held were detrimental to myself and society. So I'm late to the game, but that doesn't mean I views should be simply dismissed (though, I understand the hate coming from the Left, especially considering the "normal" around these parts was simply a daily Conservative/Trump circle jerk bash fest.)


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 12, 2019)

billapong said:


> Politics never interested me until I saw how bad people started treating Conservatives, Christians, Patriots and our President. Sure, I've voted my entire adult life, but beyond the entertainment section of printed news papers I rarely payed any sort of attention to other issues. I had some basic values and beliefs that are common in both parties, but my views mainly align with Conservatives (even though I'm not one). I could have been considered very Liberal fresh out of high school, but after living life for some time I realized that most of those values of views that I held were detrimental to myself and society. So I'm late to the game, but that doesn't mean I views should be simply dismissed (though, I understand the hate coming from the Left, especially considering the "normal" around these parts was simply a daily Conservative/Trump circle jerk bash fest.)




Then i would politely say you are missing a big part of the picture and transgressions that both sides have done to each other to reach such a poor state of affairs. I do recommend listening to dissenting voices on both sides. Life is not black and white.


----------



## billapong (Oct 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Michelle Obama's focus as first lady was campaigning against childhood obesity, and being the contrarians they are, the right-wing pushed back against healthier meals in schools for eight years straight.



Unless the push back was the fact that parents rather not pay to feed their own children then that's a shame. Children have little to no control over what they eat and if the schools are feeding them junk that's unfortunate. I haven't been in a school in decades, but what we ate was pretty healthy. I myself would often prefer the salad bar because you could go back for seconds.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 12, 2019)

Why is that video so weird... Anyway, its not okay to be fat, though you can be perfectly happy with your life, and no one should make fun of you for it. I agree you shouldn't "push" that being fat is great, it is unhealthy, pretty sure I'd be considered fat btw, though I 100% know its because I eat too much.



AmandaRose said:


> So what about the 10% of women in the world that have PCOS which a side effect of it is uncontrollable weight gain? Is it their fault they were born with something that makes them heavier than women that don't have it? Is it their fault that scientific studies state its upto 4 times harder for someone with PCOS to lose weight?





morvoran said:


> Yes, it is still their fault.  I can understand it being harder for these women to lose weight than others, which is not their fault, but they can still decrease their sugar and fat intake to lose weight while exercising more.
> Body fat isn't just produced out of thin air and has to come from somewhere.  If it's hard to lose weight, then only they can make themselves try harder.



Though I mostly dont agree with Morvoran, ill give my input, my mom has a thyroid disorder, most of my life she only ate salads (mostly no dressing), she would be considered skinny, but most other women who ate like her would have probably lost much more weight, so yes, life isnt fair, but if you want to be skinny, some people have to work much harder then others.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> the bare essentials to being healthy:
> -Eat food
> -Not too much
> -Mostly veggies
> ...


Agreed with most of the post - regular sleep is essential if you intend to improve your metabolism and physical activity is essential if you want to burn excess calories and build muscle mass, which in the long term will burn the calories for you just by the virtue of being there. It's the veggies part that I only partially agree with - this is highly variable depending on genetic lineage. I personally know a diabetic person who could only reduce his blood sugar by avoiding fruit and a large variety of vegetables altogether, switching to meat and fatty foods instead. He simply can't handle any starch or sugar, so his diet is particularly restrictive. He's a big fan of cauliflower - basically carb-free and will pass for potato mash or rice in a pinch. Me, I can't stand the stuff.  In truth, if someone has trouble losing weight when they're following conventional wisdom, they should visit a specialist, preferably a couple to get some second opinions, and try out alternatives.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Agreed with most of the post - regular sleep is essential if you intend to improve your metabolism and physical activity is essential if you want to burn excess calories and build muscle mass, which in the long term will burn the calories for you just by the virtue of being there. It's the veggies part that I only partially agree with - this is highly variable depending on genetic lineage. I personally know a diabetic person who could only reduce his blood sugar by avoiding fruit and a large variety of vegetables altogether, switching to meat and fatty foods instead. He simply can't handle any starch or sugar, so his diet is particularly restrictive. He's a big fan of cauliflower - basically carb-free and will pass for potato mash or rice in a pinch. Me, I can't stand the stuff.  In truth, if someone has trouble losing weight when they're following conventional wisdom, they should visit a specialist, preferably a couple to get some second opinions, and try out alternatives.


between you and me, Lettuce has been freaking great though. Works great as a filler.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Agreed with most of the post - regular sleep is essential if you intend to improve your metabolism and physical activity is essential if you want to burn excess calories and build muscle mass, which in the long term will burn the calories for you just by the virtue of being there. It's the veggies part that I only partially agree with - this is highly variable depending on genetic lineage. I personally know a diabetic person who could only reduce his blood sugar by avoiding fruit and a large variety of vegetables altogether, switching to meat and fatty foods instead. He simply can't handle any starch or sugar, so his diet is particularly restrictive. He's a big fan of cauliflower - basically carb-free and will pass for potato mash or rice in a pinch. Me, I can't stand the stuff.  In truth, if someone has trouble losing weight when they're following conventional wisdom, they should visit a specialist, preferably a couple to get some second opinions, and try out alternatives.


perhaps "leafy vegetables" or "non-starch veggies" would be better? I know carrots and english peas have loads of sugars/carbs. Broccoli and baked chicken seem to be the super fat-cutter and muscle builder path of choice, from what I've seen.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 12, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> perhaps "leafy vegetables" or "non-starch veggies" would be better? I know carrots and english peas have loads of sugars/carbs. Broccoli and baked chicken seem to be the super fat-cutter and muscle builder path of choice, from what I've seen.


Broccoli and chicken go very well together, however I can never help myself and spoil this healthy broth with a good helping of sauce and cheese though. To be fair, you can use double cream if you intend to avoid lactose as well, so it's not impossible to execute. Makes an amazing bake, pro tip!


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 13, 2019)

Foxi4 gets EXACTLY what I have been saying. 

Never have I said that genetics wasn't a factor. 

And it is not as simple as calories in and out.
The real culprit, is the overprocessed sugar found most in every food. 

Cut this out from your diet, and you will easily lose weight, whether you exercise or not. 

And it's not just a weight problem, sugar does a lot more than let people gain weight


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 13, 2019)

I honestly like how this thread change to something positive.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 14, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Broccoli and chicken go very well together, however I can never help myself and spoil this healthy broth with a good helping of sauce and cheese though. To be fair, you can use double cream if you intend to avoid lactose as well, so it's not impossible to execute. Makes an amazing bake, pro tip!



Olive oil and some herbs and spices can be kinda healthy as a topping for both of those things  (I made that exact meal last night....) Chicken breasts with frozen broccoli is one of my favorite, skin free and mostly fat free.... They tend to leave a little on here and there but baked it's fine. 

https://www.amazon.com/Grill-Mates-...&s=pantry&sprefix=Mojito+Lime+,aps,168&sr=8-3

A sprinkle of this (salt and sugar masterpiece) and some olive oil. So good....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2019)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Olive oil and some herbs and spices can be kinda healthy as a topping for both of those things  (I made that exact meal last night....) Chicken breasts with frozen broccoli is one of my favorite, skin free and mostly fat free.... They tend to leave a little on here and there but baked it's fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Grill-Mates-Seasoning-Mojito-Ounce/dp/B07PZ7HQ9B/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2OC6OV2DIAWGJ&fpw=pantry&keywords=mojito+lime+seasoning+mccormick&qid=1571068623&s=pantry&sprefix=Mojito+Lime+,aps,168&sr=8-3
> 
> A sprinkle of this (salt and sugar masterpiece) and some olive oil. So good....


I'm more of an animal fats kind of guy, a little bit of butter really makes the flavours pop, but I suppose it depends on what kind of meal you're cooking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2019)

Something I found amusing

Someone gloms on to the autism thing.
Stop pretending as you are making it harder for those with it.
Ditto Tourettes and as long as you are not in the "drug em because why not" US then ditto ADHD et al. Few tweaks for the "I am a sociopath because I saw it on TV and it looked cool" crowd but again not embraced by society at large.

Someone decided that the amputee/wheelchair life is for them but as few sane medics will slice off healthy limbs and self harm at that level is hard to get to the point of...
"Get some help"

Someone puts it about that they are bisexual because it is trendy. Not as bad for men as it was about 10-15 years ago but the amount of vitriol at that one back then... and for ladies the would be college bicurious as the US tends to dub them tend to have a rather hard time of things to this day. We can skip bug chasers today as that is just depressing.

Go in for the transtrender discussion and while there are some oddities (my favourites being those that claim it can't exist as people wouldn't lie/be mistaken) you get the same thing.

The deaf community can get kind of odd at times (see the perceptions of implants) but anybody that cares to wander around daily wearing sound blockers just for giggles is probably not going to get far.

and on and on and on

Someone chooses to embrace being a fat cunt... *points at various replies in this thread*.


----------



## billapong (Oct 14, 2019)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Olive oil and some herbs and spices can be kinda healthy as a topping for both of those things  (I made that exact meal last night....) Chicken breasts with frozen broccoli is one of my favorite, skin free and mostly fat free.... They tend to leave a little on here and there but baked it's fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Grill-Mates-Seasoning-Mojito-Ounce/dp/B07PZ7HQ9B/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2OC6OV2DIAWGJ&fpw=pantry&keywords=mojito+lime+seasoning+mccormick&qid=1571068623&s=pantry&sprefix=Mojito+Lime+,aps,168&sr=8-3
> 
> A sprinkle of this (salt and sugar masterpiece) and some olive oil. So good....



Have you ever tried olive oil sprays? The normal oil from the bottle can quickly add up in calories, but if you can find a spray that doesn't contain any additives you can get an even coat without using too much every single time.



Foxi4 said:


> I'm more of an animal fats kind of guy, a little bit of butter really makes the flavours pop, but I suppose it depends on what kind of meal you're cooking.



I use both as I am big fan of lard. Home made chicken nuggets are the bomb if you pan fry them in a pile o' lard. : )

Cooking your own healthy food is really the way to go. If you don't have the time make some and if you don't know how then learn. Otherwise you might end up taking up two airplane seats.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 14, 2019)

billapong said:


> being overweight? Do you believe it's healthy?


No, but people ought to be able to do what they want with themselves (preferably after receiving fair and neutral education about the issue du jour, but hey you can't have anything)


----------



## Coathanger08 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm unable to gain weight, have been 150 since i was 16. I cant talk shit to them obsessed folks, I can't really say I worked for what I have, I also dont eat 24/7 and I never stop moving, but that's besides the point lol

I personally dont care if people want to commit suicide by obesity, hell ill probably drink myself to death.


----------



## billapong (Oct 15, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> No, but people ought to be able to do what they want with themselves (preferably after receiving fair and neutral education about the issue du jour, but hey you can't have anything)



I agree that people should have free will. I'm all for less laws, but people aren't getting what you mentioned "fair and neutral" education. Hell, they aren't even getting facts (well, at least from the various Left learning media sources). I think people are at a disadvantage if they are being told lies from the get go. It's like "Sorry kid, most of what you've learned has been utter bullshit, welcome to the real world. Thanks for making us rich and now you're on your own. If you need help we're not going to help you, if you need food those pesky Christians are the only ones you can get it from. We'll only give you heroin needles and a safe place to shoot up and we're just going to continue to lie to you". Such a nice group of people!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Coathanger08 said:


> I'm unable to gain weight, have been 150 since i was 16. I cant talk shit to them obsessed folks, I can't really say I worked for what I have, I also dont eat 24/7 and I never stop moving, but that's besides the point lol
> 
> I personally dont care if people want to commit suicide by obesity, hell ill probably drink myself to death.



Do you have a fast metabolism? If so, eating bad things still will be impacting your body negatively in various ways (if you are eating bad things). Plus, if you do have a fast metabolism it will probably eventually slow down. A lot of people can eat whatever they want until they are in their early 30's and then get real plump and then suffer from various high levels of fat or blockage in arteries, etc ...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2019)

billapong said:


> I agree that people should have free will. I'm all for less laws, but people aren't getting what you mentioned "fair and neutral" education. Hell, they aren't even getting facts (well, at least from the various Left learning media sources). I think people are at a disadvantage if they are being told lies from the get go. It's like "Sorry kid, most of what you've learned has been utter bullshit, welcome to the real world. Thanks for making us rich and now you're on your own. If you need help we're not going to help you, if you need food those pesky Christians are the only ones you can get it from. We'll only give you heroin needles and a safe place to shoot up and we're just going to continue to lie to you". Such a nice group of people!...


Source, please. for fucksake. Just one source, ANYTHING. I can literately say that every republican is racist, and have nothing to back up my claim. Currently you have nothing to backup what you've been saying or some credible source at all for it. One person can say one thing, but it doesn't represent the whole or the majority. Like when morvan created a thread about "long pigs" which is one crazy person, from one side. When the majority of left people don't support it. You're argument lacks substance, it lacks any attempt at any thought. You're a drone to you're side and you have practically proved it.
Here's a Cognitive Dissonance that I've noticed. You claim that the left is teaching that being fat is fine, that the left has intruded into schools and brainwashed individuals. Yet how can you say that if you don't know what is going through the schools what is being taught? Because here's my experience, at my current school there is no crappy shit lunches. It's made by the students for the students, using a farm to kitchen program. We use ingredients that are local in Tucson, even have grow beds at the school itself. During plant biology we were taught not just about how plants reproduce, but it's uses and effects. Such as one the more helpful ones, aka less processed shit and what the human body needs. So if your claim is that the left is teaching people to be fat yet my experience and other people of my generation have experienced the exact opposite. How is it that this left you claim is encouraging people to be fat when I live in that generation and understand as a fact it's the complete opposite? When this same "left" is supposed to control what they know. That they teach them bullshit?
Answer complete Cognitive Dissonance. It's easier to do it when you dehumanize it, which is exactly why you slam the left so hard, reaffirming you're belief that the left is evil and then associate anything that is bad with it. While turning a blind eye to you're own side.
You want to know why there is a movement for fat people/ more representation? I can boil it to two things that are possibilities.
1. It's trendy seemingly.
People do stupid shit, it's the same for alcohol or the tide pod Challenge, people like doing stupid shit for attention. And it isn't new. The internet however has made it into a extreme due to needing click bate. it could also be that there is just more representation and seemingly more fat people due to the point below.
2. The realization that current tactics of shaming people doesn't work.
If fat shaming did work, then the states should be less fat. But that's not the future we live now is it? https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-09/ucl-sd091014.php
Is it a good thing to loose weight if you're overweight? Absolutely.
However at this point it's clearly that bullying a person for being fat, or harassing them for being fat clearly fucks with their physiology at this point, making them gain weight.
So let's tackle the argument I'm making. Is the left doing this? Because clearly you had to make this political saying that left leaning sites and organizations are saying that being fat is okay for people's health completely destroying any integrity of the main message. I disagree, it's neither left or right, if anything there isn't a side to being fat. In fact if the left is so evil, why is Trump overweight? And even then, why are there republicans that are overweight because there is more than just Trump. Hint being fat doesn't have a side.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 15, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> 2. The realization that current tactics of shaming people doesn't work.
> If fat shaming did work, then the states should be less fat. But that's not the future we live now is it? https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-09/ucl-sd091014.php
> Is it a good thing to loose weight if you're overweight? Absolutely.
> However at this point it's clearly that bullying a person for being fat, or harassing them for being fat clearly fucks with their physiology at this point, making them gain weight.


I would argue the premise of that study engages with the types of people who wouldn't be helped regardless, like saying apply for this job if your treated unfairly for being fat then measuring the weight loss among your employees.....anyone applying probably already has their mind set that they aren't doing anything wrong and its society that should change and not them.....and as such, no weight loss because they don't want to in the first place

as i shared earlier in this thread at one point i had put on a fair bit of weight and someone commented on it, truth is when i was younger i could eat absolutely anything, do zero exercise and still be the same weight, i was the exact same weight for about 7 years, every time i checked it was dot on the same weight.....so when someone said wow your getting a bit chunky i simply hadn't noticed, and once i did  notice i worked on reducing my intake and doing some light exercise, im probably still on the lucky side in terms of metabolism as i only really do any exercise after i do some particularly note worthy eating (such as going to an all you can eat buffet or something) but i guess if i had a different mindframe of "how dare he comment on my weight, I'm fine exactly how I am, he is just a nasty fat shaming bully" i would've made no effort to change my weight and i would probably be even larger at this point (that study would actually backup this assertion, the people who live in the same society and would suffer the same "discrimination" but didn't see themselves as the victim lost weight while those who seen themselves as the victim gained, weight....ultimately kinda proving fat shaming did work as long as people aren't told to see themselves as victims

honestly this is how many studies come to be wether it be on purpose or just a flaw in the process used to choose candidates depends on the researcher in question, but when you reach out to find applicants that would already have a disposition/viewpoint that would backup your initial expectation don't be surprised when the data lines up perfectly with what you expected, and don't be so arrogant as to assume there was no flaw in your study that would lead to flawed results, just because a specifically selected set of people don't respond to being told to loose weight doesn't mean it doesn't help anyone, if anything i would say the societal pressure is the only reason a lot of us aren't sitting here at 30 stone with a keyboard in 1 hand and a chocolate cake in the other


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 15, 2019)

It's really hard to lose weight with the amount of processed foods there is, especially if one is low income. Thankfully, you can still exercise even if you eat unhealthy.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 15, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> It's really hard to lose weight with the amount of processed foods there is, especially if one is low income. Thankfully, you can still exercise even if you eat unhealthy.


i have only lived as me ofc, so i cant imagine how it would be if i had a really low metabolism, but i have lost nearly 3 stone by simply cutting out the occasional mcdonalds, for the initial burst of weight loss i was going on an exercise bike and going for jogs about every 4/5 days, once i had lost a stone i reigned it back bit, lowered my food portions, and when i'm feeling full i don't just "finish the plate off" for the sake of it like i used to, if i'm full i'm full, no point shoving extra in my face just so the plates finished

honestly a few months back i went to an all you can eat buffet and was shocked at how little i actually ate, i remember at one point being "proud" (yeah i know thats embarrassing to now admit) that i could eat my way through 3 plates, this time i could barely manage half of 2 (that sounds weird, but basically i left a little under half on both plates) and even then i felt stuffed

i guess the main thing i would agree with that people shouldn't do is mock/laugh if they see a larger person trying to loose weight, granted there are ways of loosing weight at home people can try if thats a big issue for them, but i'm very disappointed when i see people sharing pictures of larger people at the gym etc, i'm sorry but you should be happy for them, the gym is where they should be, i seems some people think the gym is just a place for instagram models to go to get some carefully angled shots to make it look like they are super toned when really they are just as flabby as the next average joe who walked into a gym of the streets to pose for pictures

i know people who kinda let their weight get too much where they actually cant loose weight now through typical execise due to developing arthritis or joint problems, or loose a bunch through starving themselves then think they can just go back to eating the same crap they used to once they loose a stone or 2 and end up right back where they started


----------



## billapong (Oct 15, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> i have only lived as me ofc, so i cant imagine how it would be if i had a really low metabolism, but i have lost nearly 3 stone by simply cutting out the occasional mcdonalds, for the initial burst of weight loss i was going on an exercise bike and going for jogs about every 4/5 days, once i had lost a stone i reigned it back bit, lowered my food portions, and when i'm feeling full i don't just "finish the plate off" for the sake of it like i used to, if i'm full i'm full, no point shoving extra in my face just so the plates finished
> 
> honestly a few months back i went to an all you can eat buffet and was shocked at how little i actually ate, i remember at one point being "proud" (yeah i know thats embarrassing to now admit) that i could eat my way through 3 plates, this time i could barely manage half of 2 (that sounds weird, but basically i left a little under half on both plates) and even then i felt stuffed
> 
> ...



Instagram? What's that? (Sorry, I don't use modern social media). If I've ever been to that site it was due to a mistake and I don't remember it (If that's the kind of people you'll find on it I don't even care to search to find out what it is). 

I don't do gyms. I've never liked them. I have a set of weights and two feet. That's enough for me, but if I did go to them and saw someone obese that was exercising the last thought in my mind would be to laugh at them. I'd be more likely to think "that's what people should be doing". Sure, I'd still probably think they are ugly and fat, but that's just because I find fat people ugly. However, unlike some vocal people I tend to keep my personal opinions to myself. 

Oh, by the way, vocal is just code for "loud mouth and whiny". : ) So if anyone has been called vocal you know what people really mean.


----------



## billapong (Oct 16, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...e-black-womens-weight-problems-professor-says

Just throwing this out there. Apparently, if you're an obese Liberal it's now Trump's fault. Lets see pictures of these women before 2016 to see if this is a substantive hypothesis.


----------

